# Parnis - U-Boat Homage watches



## RobertPrahlada (Jan 28, 2009)

Hello All,

Last week I received 3 watches from Jackson Tse (militarytime). I like them so much I decided to share some photos with you.

First is the U-Boat Thousands of Feet Homage. This watch measures 50mm wide by 58mm tall and uses an Asian 6497 manual wind movement with an exhibition back. I got it all PVD black with Orange numbers. The numbers really pop out. The leather band is better than my previous chinese watch. Soft but sturdy. Accuracy has been well within tolerable ranges. About 50 turns to full wind and it lasts about 50hrs.



















It is very heavy. You can tell it uses a lot of steel in the case. Here you can se some of the detailing on the strap. Strap width is 24mm on the lugs.










The movement is nicely decorated. Interesting note, since this movement is essentially a righty movement rotated 180degrees, winding needs to be turned backwards, meaning towards you, rather than the traditional forwards (away from you) motion we're all used to.










Here it is with it's "little" brother, the 45mm Flightdeck Quartz Chrono Homage. (they borrowed the crib from my Accutron VX)










A closer look at the 45mm Chrono. All functions work perfectly. Running seconds @ 12, chrono minutes @ 6, and chrono hours @ 3. I left the chrono running for several hours and got an accurate reading 4hrs 22min and 13sec later.










This is the same case as the Mechanical Thousands of Feet Homage, only utilizing a Quartz chrono.










Functions are the same as the 45mm.

I also wanted to share my experience with the seller. I was very scared to buy directly from chinese sellers. Especially since many of them expect you to wire money via Western Union or the likes, and then sit and wait a month wondering where your watch is. That definitely was not for me.
However, Jackson Tse uses Paypal, ships EMS express and provided a tracking number for my order, which arrived 8 days later. (Hong Kong to San Juan, Puerto Rico) All my emails were promptly answered, and I was well informed when a stock issue with one model came up and we were able to change it for another. All in all, very great communication. I already ordered some Marina Militare watches from him and will definitely post pics here.

Happy Hunting to all

-Rob


----------



## WillMK5 (Mar 2, 2009)

I love the Flightdeck Quartz Chrono and I've been debating buying one as well. I have a Marina Militare from him and I love it. And I can vouch for him as a seller, my experience was great. 

Good looking watches!|>


----------



## RobertPrahlada (Jan 28, 2009)

In my opinion the 45mm Flightdeck is a perfect size watch|>, and it comes in a variety of colors for dials and numbers. I have similar quartz chronos from Seiko, Bulova and Fossil and this easily matches them in overall quality. 

Plus you gotta love that canteen style crown guard!!:-!


----------



## SquishyPanda (Mar 13, 2008)

WillMK5 said:


> I love the Flightdeck Quartz Chrono and I've been debating buying one as well. I have a Marina Militare from him and I love it. And I can vouch for him as a seller, my experience was great.
> 
> Good looking watches!|>


I bought one of his swan-neck movements recently and am wearing it in the Air Militare II right now :-! Runs very accurately with a 51-hr power reserve. Arrived quickly, too, and the price was great. I'll definitely go back to him for movements for my next projects


----------



## rjt65 (May 30, 2009)

just got my 2 watches from jackson today --gr8 experiences answered like 5 emails of questions before i ordered. 

received them in less than 2 weeks hong kong to NY....

both I love!

the straps (one black one crocodile brown) are good quality. I am having litlle issue with the GMT sub dial --but will see.

cheers


----------



## CptVague (Oct 13, 2008)

Great pics of these watches. I love my 50 and 45mm Chronos, on the lookout for a manual-wind version in gray now. I like the "panzer" also, but I'm not sure I can pull off the massive case.


----------



## SquishyPanda (Mar 13, 2008)

CptVague said:


> Great pics of these watches. I love my 50 and 45mm Chronos, on the lookout for a manual-wind version in gray now. I like the "panzer" also, but I'm not sure I can pull off the massive case.


I hear ya. I think I reached my limit on silly-huge cases with my 46mm BR-0mage. The Panzer might be just a little too much.


----------



## romayer (Mar 22, 2008)

nice watches! the 45mm round chrono, does that have a the grey/steel bezel? or is the whole watch pvd, cant see it clearly on the pic


----------



## RobertPrahlada (Jan 28, 2009)

Everything is Matte PVD black except the bezel and screw-in caseback which are brushed steel. I had originally wanted mine Full PVD because I thought this would make the watch appear smaller since less light would be reflected on the bezel (the same way wearing black shirts makes us seem slimmer), but I was informed of a shortage of black bezels in 45mm size since demand for them was less:-s. Still available for the 50mm, though.

























pics taken from a seller's post.


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

I like that Flight Deck and pretty sure I will be buying at least (2)
.45mm is perfect size for me and 50mm is over the top unless it wore small which I dont think it does.

Excellent choices:-!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice pics Robert!
I bought 4 in this model: two are incoming as I type.
I bought a steel case, black dial white indices for my first, and liked it so much :-! that I bought a PVD with white, and two others in different combination. (Sorry if I ever outbid ya! ;-) ) 
Anyhoo, my PVD has been running a bit slower than my steel. Losing about 5 minutes a day. So I opened the case and pushed the + - arrow to + twice already. (Maybe I was too timid about moving the arrow too much?)

Now it's about 3 minutes slow. I may have to push that arrow way~ up.

For all you Parnis-fitted-with-6497 owners: What range is tolerable for you?



RobertPrahlada said:


> Hello All,
> 
> First is the U-Boat Thousands of Feet Homage. This watch measures 50mm wide by 58mm tall and uses an Asian 6497 manual wind movement with an exhibition back. I got it all PVD black with Orange numbers. The numbers really pop out. The leather band is better than my previous chinese watch. Soft but sturdy. Accuracy has been well within tolerable ranges. About 50 turns to full wind and it lasts about 50hrs.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Well, as a designer I can tell ya: what you say about black shirts is true -- black clothes in general do make one look thinner. But on a watch, this does not apply due to the relatively smaller size. Psychology of perception, etc.
To the eye, a watch is a mere 'point', and the strap a 'line' -- and neither reach the size necessary to present an optical experience of a PLANE / VOLUME, the way a shirt or a skirt does.
Being a point, a watch actually looks "bigger" on the wrist when it is more prominent in contrast to the skin color. Thus, if you are light-skinned, an ALL BLACK (everything) watch will always look much bigger than one of same size but made of steel case / bracelet (or some light colored strap), with a white dial. Of course, the reverse would be true for a dark-skinned person.



RobertPrahlada said:


> Everything is Matte PVD black except the bezel and screw-in caseback which are brushed steel. I had originally wanted mine Full _*PVD because I thought this would make the watch appear smaller since less light would be reflected on the bezel (the same way wearing black shirts makes us seem slimmer),*_ but I was informed of a shortage of black bezels in 45mm size since demand for them was less:-s. Still available for the 50mm, though.


----------



## Patrick1967 (Feb 22, 2008)

RobertPrahlada said:


> Everything is Matte PVD black except the bezel and screw-in caseback which are brushed steel. I had originally wanted mine Full PVD because I thought this would make the watch appear smaller since less light would be reflected on the bezel (the same way wearing black shirts makes us seem slimmer), but I was informed of a shortage of black bezels in 45mm size since demand for them was less:-s. Still available for the 50mm, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Robert,

I just LOOOOVE this watch. And same as you, I also wanted the full PVD version but was also told by Jackson (SUPER seller) that he only had the steel bezel-version left. I decided against it, but looking at your pictures definitely changed my mind! One question, does the crown on the left bother you when wearing the watch? I wore a lefty Marina Militare, but the crown cut in my arm 

Thanks in advance for letting me know Rob!


----------



## RobertPrahlada (Jan 28, 2009)

Patrick1967 said:


> Hi Robert,
> 
> I just LOOOOVE this watch. And same as you, I also wanted the full PVD version but was also told by Jackson (SUPER seller) that he only had the steel bezel-version left. I decided against it, but looking at your pictures definitely changed my mind! One question, does the crown on the left bother you when wearing the watch? I wore a lefty Marina Militare, but the crown cut in my arm
> 
> Thanks in advance for letting me know Rob!


Actually, It's quite comfy. It makes complete sense for any watch 45mm and up to be "lefty" because otherwise the crown would really stab your top hand. I have a 45mm Accutron chrono with the much smaller crown and pushers on the right and the Parnis is much more comfortable. For me ot works.


----------



## RobertPrahlada (Jan 28, 2009)

Chronopolis said:


> Well, as a designer I can tell ya: what you say about black shirts is true -- black clothes in general do make one look thinner. But on a watch, this does not apply due to the relatively smaller size. Psychology of perception, etc.
> To the eye, a watch is a mere 'point', and the strap a 'line' -- and neither reach the size necessary to present an optical experience of a PLANE / VOLUME, the way a shirt or a skirt does.
> Being a point, a watch actually looks "bigger" on the wrist when it is more prominent in contrast to the skin color. Thus, if you are light-skinned, an ALL BLACK (everything) watch will always look much bigger than one of same size but made of steel case / bracelet (or some light colored strap), with a white dial. Of course, the reverse would be true for a dark-skinned person.
> 
> ...


----------



## Patrick1967 (Feb 22, 2008)

RobertPrahlada said:


> Actually, It's quite comfy. It makes complete sense for any watch 45mm and up to be "lefty" because otherwise the crown would really stab your top hand. I have a 45mm Accutron chrono with the much smaller crown and pushers on the right and the Parnis is much more comfortable. For me ot works.


Thanks for the info Rob! Thanks to you, another order just got placed with our pal Jackson 

And, forgot to mention: Great pictures!


----------



## Polly (Dec 24, 2008)

Excuse me but this is discusting :rodekaart

This is pure theft !!


----------



## GuySie (Jan 14, 2008)

Polly said:


> Excuse me but this is discusting :rodekaart
> This is pure theft !!


You know where they care?

Public.

Go back there.


----------



## polaco23 (Aug 24, 2008)

GuySie said:


> You know where they care?
> 
> Public.
> 
> Go back there.


+1 b-)


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

+1
:roll:
Man!! 
If I had a nickel for every time I felt morally superior for being so easy to be INSPIRED to feel outraged about Man's Inhumanity to Man, etc, I'd be able to afford A LOT of hard-to-pronounce Swiss watches. 
But I sure wouldn't have any time to go shopping for them, let alone enjoy wearing them. 
Not 'nuf hours in a lifetime for all that. 
It'd be: eat, be indignant, sleep, be indignant, poop, be indignant, eat, be indignant, sleep, be indignant while pooping, while eating.... :-d

Chill bro. Life's short. b-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

GuySie said:


> You know where they care?
> 
> Public.
> 
> Go back there.


:-d :-d :-d :-d


----------



## Patrick1967 (Feb 22, 2008)

polaco23 said:


> +1 b-)


 +1 ;-)


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

GuySie said:


> You know where they care?
> 
> Public.
> 
> Go back there.


LOL :-d


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Polly said:


> Excuse me but this is discusting :rodekaart
> 
> This is pure theft !!


Which? Parnis of U-Boat, or U-Boat of the Zlatoust Watch Factory?

Swapping the crown to the left side does not in my humble opinion constitute an original design; however, considering all the imitators, it would seem that the legendary Soviet hard-hat diver's watch design is now 'public domain'.

(mind you, Invictas still insisted on claiming to have invented it in order to justify their version)

Seriously Polly, I take your point. It is an extremely fine line between homage and fake; especially when there are sites that offer branded, unbranded and fake branded versions of the same watch.

However I would urge you to take a closer look at brands like Alpha and see how the market is growing for legitimately branded watches built from many of the same components as the fakes. Consumers are demanding _legal_ watches of trustworthy quality in this price range. As a brand like Alpha becomes established, opportunities emerge for mixing and matching generic parts to create new looks, similar to what used to happen in Switzerland before Swatch Group took over e.g. Alpha USA have been telling us of their plans to build a more individual identity.

Perhaps it's worth looking back to the 19th century to better understand what is happening. In the middle of that century, Amercan watchmaking picked up on the idea of automation and interchangeability, and their products quickly developed a strong reputation. The USA was also a rapidly growing market for watches. Many small Swiss manufacturers took to imitating the appearance of American watches and creating American-sounding brand names to sell them. The watches were usually of poor quality. They were doing the same thing in Britain, imitating the look of English watches. Collectors actually call these watches 'Swiss fakes' although they rarely used actual fake branding. Out of all of this emerged the mass-produced Swiss watches that grew to dominated the global market. In China, since the return of Hong Kong and the subsequent development of neighbouring areas, a similar thing has been happening. The difference this time is that the new enterprises are building upon 5 decades of good quality, high quantity, Chinese watchmaking for a vast domestic market; unlike the Swiss volume producers who essentially came up from nothing, and thus took longer to arrive.

In short, imitation will always be with us, but as a _dominant_ influence in a particular situation, it will be a passing phase.


----------



## visitor (Apr 3, 2009)

Polly said:


> Excuse me but this is discusting :rodekaart
> 
> This is pure theft !!


That is a pretty tall claim. prove it. No, I don't mean post pics of the uboat watch, etc. I mean PROVE, really prove that it is theft. (and not just "well, i think..." Because if it is, I'm sure the sellers would love to know that what they are doing is illegal..Fact is, "homages" break no law.



GuySie said:


> You know where they care?
> 
> Public.
> 
> Go back there.


 :-! exactly


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

Well spoken Chas anyway, I just received my 2 u-boat type Chrono's and not bad for what I paid also thinking about doing a test with one of them


----------



## Polly (Dec 24, 2008)

GuySie said:


> You know where they care?
> 
> Public.
> 
> Go back there.


I guess i'm not holier then the pope,and of couse i know not everyone is able to buy the real deal,but common...don't tell me you're really proud to wear this crap.


----------



## visitor (Apr 3, 2009)

Polly said:


> I guess i'm not holier then the pope,and of couse i know not everyone is able to buy the real deal,but common...don't tell me you're really proud to wear this crap.


 I asked you a question. You may have missed it! here it is again for you


visitor said:


> That is a pretty tall claim. prove it. No, I don't mean post pics of the uboat watch, etc. I mean PROVE, really prove that it is theft. (and not just "well, i think..." Because if it is, I'm sure the sellers would love to know that what they are doing is illegal..Fact is, "homages" break no law.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Polly said:


> I guess i'm not holier then the pope,and of couse i know not everyone is able to buy the real deal,but common...don't tell me you're really proud to wear this crap.


Why crap? Because it's "theft"?

I'll ask you again; who has stolen who's design? All of these heavy-duty, large-diameter, canteen crown designs can be traced back to the Zlatoust ChS-191 produced for the Soviet navy in the 1960s and 70s. In the 1980s, Gruen did a kind of homage (in partnership with Soviet watch companies). In recent times, Zlatoust have produced copies of their own design. Many other companies in Russia, China and Switzerland have also jumped on the bandwagon. The last one on board was Parnis. U-Boat's only innovation was making a chrono version and getting the pusher tangled up in the canteen hanger.

The Russian Diver style has become public domain; just like the B-Uhr, Urofa chrono, Submariner, Oyster President, Daytona, etc, etc. How many Swiss companies have put out Oyster President style watches over the last 40 years? Probably hundreds. But only Ricoh (an 'Asian' company) ever got sued.


----------



## Polly (Dec 24, 2008)

Chascomm said:


> Why crap? Because it's "theft"?
> 
> I'll ask you again; who has stolen who's design? All of these heavy-duty, large-diameter, canteen crown designs can be traced back to the Zlatoust ChS-191 produced for the Soviet navy in the 1960s and 70s. In the 1980s, Gruen did a kind of homage (in partnership with Soviet watch companies). In recent times, Zlatoust have produced copies of their own design. Many other companies in Russia, China and Switzerland have also jumped on the bandwagon. The last one on board was Parnis. U-Boat's only innovation was making a chrono version and getting the pusher tangled up in the canteen hanger.
> 
> The Russian Diver style has become public domain; just like the B-Uhr, Urofa chrono, Submariner, Oyster President, Daytona, etc, etc. How many Swiss companies have put out Oyster President style watches over the last 40 years? Probably hundreds. But only Ricoh (an 'Asian' company) ever got sued.


The original designs of the U-boat watches from Mr.Fontana,as ordered by the Italian navy go way back to the 2e worldwar.


----------



## CptVague (Oct 13, 2008)

I like my two Parnis "boat watches" and wear them proudly. I've gotten more comments and compliments on them than any of my other watches. I am always quick to point out the Chinese heritage to anyone who inquires. I may buy a third (mechanical) if I can find the color combo I am after.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Polly said:


> The original designs of the U-boat watches from Mr.Fontana,as ordered by the Italian navy go way back to the 2e worldwar.


Thanks for pointing that out to me. I found this further info:
"Back in 1942,the "Officine Fontana" company received an order from the Italian war department to produce a professional watch for the pilots of the Italian Airforce and the officers of the U-boats. Due to the poliitcal situation at that moment,the production was cancelled. Fortunately all original drawings, color samples and other usefull material was kept and in the year 2000,Mr Italo Fontana, a cousin of the founder,Mr Ilvo Fontana, made his dream come true and launched the current U-Boat collection."

Hopefully somebody can furnish some more complete information and photos of the original designs. I don't suppose in 1942 they seriously contemplated putting a chronograph movement in a watch like this.

Edit: No, never mind; I found it:










Although I have to say it doesn't look a whole lot like the current canteen-crown models.


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

I find it strange that people complain about copying some forms of different styles but yet keep buying that style from a different vendor or designer. Ask them how many suits they own with different names on them, shoes, cars, etc. THERE ARENT THAT MANY ORIGINALS DESIGNS OUT HERE ANYMORE, so the person who dont like what we buy then dont look at it because you have a choice which is why you can on here.

Btw im wondering how that watch works because it looks pretty difficult to operate.



Chascomm said:


> Thanks for pointing that out to me. I found this further info:
> "Back in 1942,the "Officine Fontana" company received an order from the Italian war department to produce a professional watch for the pilots of the Italian Airforce and the officers of the U-boats. Due to the poliitcal situation at that moment,the production was cancelled. Fortunately all original drawings, color samples and other usefull material was kept and in the year 2000,Mr Italo Fontana, a cousin of the founder,Mr Ilvo Fontana, made his dream come true and launched the current U-Boat collection."
> 
> Hopefully somebody can furnish some more complete information and photos of the original designs. I don't suppose in 1942 they seriously contemplated putting a chronograph movement in a watch like this.
> ...


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

jakisbck said:


> Btw im wondering how that watch works because it looks pretty difficult to operate.


I reckon you release the catch and fold the stem extender out straight, then push in to set. So far as I'm aware, the last push-set movement ceased production about 30 years ago so the design could not be implemented without a movement modification. Does anybody know if this watch has actually been built? Or is this just a model of the original 1942 design that was not built at the time?


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

That would be something if that watch has never been built, only design stage, which then means everything that that good fella said earlier goes out the door and even if it was built there have been some modifications since then. :-!

Thanx Chasc for the reply, Soughta thought it would work that way but wasnt sure.

Too Bad we can put up a sticky saying if you coming to bash stay HOME.



Chascomm said:


> I reckon you release the catch and fold the stem extender out straight, then push in to set. So far as I'm aware, the last push-set movement ceased production about 30 years ago so the design could not be implemented without a movement modification. Does anybody know if this watch has actually been built? Or is this just a model of the original 1942 design that was not built at the time?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Chas, well said ! Took the words right out of my keyboard.
Polly's misplaced indignation goes back to the original ethics debate regarding the IDEA of justice. Doing good vs Being right.
But this duality is not something one has to choose sides on. To be on one side or the other without flexibility is a sure bet way to be truly unethical in the long run.
A cop giving a speeding ticket to a man who was driving his pregnant-about-to-pop wife to the hospital at 100mph through the desert is BEING RIGHT, but not doing good.

It is an established fact many times over that the market for "luxury" watches is never affected by those people who prefer "homages" or even replicas. These people were NEVER gonna shell out thousands of $ for a watch anyway. Period.



Chascomm said:


> Which? Parnis of U-Boat, or U-Boat of the Zlatoust Watch Factory?
> 
> Swapping the crown to the left side does not in my humble opinion constitute an original design; however, considering all the imitators, it would seem that the legendary Soviet hard-hat diver's watch design is now 'public domain'.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2manywatchez (Mar 3, 2009)

Late to the discussion, but it is certainly a good read. As far as I can tell, all fashion is "theft" of ideas, provided you take theft in a literary sense, rather than the literal sense. A philosopher one observed that the root of all creativity is "bi-sociation" -- taking two ideas and colliding them together to make something new. As such, very few ideas -- even very creative ones -- are truly original.

This can be seen going at the speed of light in fashion. If Armani goes to thin notch lapels and three button jackets, is Jim's Suit Company stealing by having his tailors do the same? If Vera Wang releases the tiger stripe mini skirt and its a hit, is Target stealing by putting animal print minis on the rack for $15? No. It's the fashion.

The same can certainly be said for watches. In the case of a "branded" homage, I would pull out the :rodekaartprovided its the actual LOGO that is being stolen (i.e., printing Panerai on a fake). That's a clear attempt to deceive the consumer. When someone knows that it's a knock-off, then they get in on the deception. 

Homages are different. Sterile or uniquely branded -- Alpha for example -- are not in the same class. These are certainly borrowing from the leading fashions that sell, but they are not deceiving anyone. 

As an aside, what's interesting, but not discussed here, is the phenomenon of "original brands" being bought and reintroduced. Are these "authentic"? The original Ball Company, for example, as I understand the history, was not a watch manufacturer at all, but a standards company. People who MADE watches wanted the Ball certification to show they kept good time -- kinda like COSC today. The new owners bought the brand and what it stood for -- accuracy under a range of conditions -- and turned it into a watch designer. 

Is buying the brand name and manufacturing "original" watches somehow theft? Should one be proud to wear a Ball watch? I'm not ripping on Ball here. I like Ball watches and can see spending the asking price for one in the future because they make a quality attractive watch that has the features I like. Just raising the point that the lines are blurry.


----------



## jakisbck (Feb 13, 2006)

You've said some very interesting things and observations which we on this site do share or would acknowledge True and since you raised a few questions. I challenge you to start a thread on those for wich you asked.

Trust me it would be an interesting outcome of different perspectives from various degrees of WIS:-!



2manywatchez said:


> Late to the discussion, but it is certainly a good read. As far as I can tell, all fashion is "theft" of ideas, provided you take theft in a literary sense, rather than the literal sense. A philosopher one observed that the root of all creativity is "bi-sociation" -- taking two ideas and colliding them together to make something new. As such, very few ideas -- even very creative ones -- are truly original.
> 
> This can be seen going at the speed of light in fashion. If Armani goes to thin notch lapels and three button jackets, is Jim's Suit Company stealing by having his tailors do the same? If Vera Wang releases the tiger stripe mini skirt and its a hit, is Target stealing by putting animal print minis on the rack for $15? No. It's the fashion.
> 
> ...


----------



## lukitas (Jul 9, 2009)

I concur.
We live in a world where a 50 buck Alpha has the same looks and functions as a 5000 dollar Rolex. 
We also live in a world where only a limited number of watch designs are possible and usable.
Some prefer indexes, some like numbers, some need minutes, some want two time zones. But the basic premises remain the same : Or you have hands pointing, or you have numbers jumping. Any designer tends to very similar designs if readability has any value. It would be no mean feat to create a truly innovative, and readable watch (Grisogono is nice, but it is just a mechanical digital). 
Of course, there is no question that tweaking existing designs will produce very good looking watches. But I must admit that marque and provenance do not justify prices. And I am frankly impressed by the beautiful designs presented by Sea-gull, Shang Hai, Perpetual, Alpha, Parnis, Marina, Jackson and others (the Russians!). Nice movements in good looking watches, and you don't have to pay an arm and a leg.
I don't mind that my watch looks like a Breguet. I would prefer it look like those. Breguet made very good looking watches.But Breguet has been dead these two hundred years. His patents are public domain.
Some designs work very well, lots don't. In a history of more than three hundred years of watchmaking, it becomes very hard to define who is the owner of a particularly successful design. 
Think of fonts. A very similar story. Artisans in the 15th and 16th century create the ancectors of most if not all our modern fonts. Readability is what makes a font design survive. The fonts created for newspapers, for bibles, for telephone directories, all repond to the same requirements : maximum readability for minimum cost (paper and ink), in the style required for the message. Some fonts are sold dearly by adobe and URW and so on, others are free- or shareware, but anything that will be used out there will have to be readable. And it is rather difficult to proclaim ownership of a creation whose creator has been dead these three hundred years.
I think watch designs have very much the same constraints.


----------



## setb (Nov 14, 2007)

The Parnis watches look great 
I just orderd 3 of them  I dont want to pay big U-boat buck for a fasion watch.....Rolex Breitling Omega ect ect are not really fasion/trend watches
But this is my opion .....its no "real"fake U-Boat but a Parnis ..


----------



## j0p3Y (Feb 20, 2009)

RobertPrahlada said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Last week I received 3 watches from Jackson Tse (militarytime). I like them so much I decided to share some photos with you.
> 
> First is the U-Boat Thousands of Feet Homage. This watch measures 50mm wide by 58mm tall and uses an Asian 6497 manual wind movement with an exhibition back. I got it all PVD black with Orange numbers. The numbers really pop out. The leather band is better than my previous chinese watch. Soft but sturdy. Accuracy has been well within tolerable ranges. About 50 turns to full wind and it lasts about 50hrs.


Hi,
I just recently bought almost the same model.








However, the movement in mine looks different (swan-neck), as does the dial.
Do you know the use of the perforated red dot?

more pics of my Parnis are here: https://www.watchuseek.com/album.php?albumid=936


----------



## steve12345 (Feb 11, 2006)

These parnis are the same as the Replicas on other Forums but you guys are paying 50 % of the Rep prices. I recommend the quartz watzes as I have had lot of problems with the Chines 21J and 7750 clone movements. I have had only one problem witha quartz and that was the second hand on a chrono not lining up with the 12 when reset (not a big problem). I really like the 45mm or 43mm flight dec chrono version and for 1/2 the price of the Uboat Rep price I will go for it.

Steve


----------



## m03 (Jul 3, 2009)

steve12345 said:


> I have had only one problem witha quartz and that was the second hand on a chrono not lining up with the 12 when reset (not a big problem).


You can fix that on a quartz chrono without opening the watch. On mine (OS10 movement), you pull out the crown to set the time, then manually click the seconds forward with the chrono pusher until it's aligned at 12.


----------



## steve12345 (Feb 11, 2006)

The Quartz movement on this one was allegadly swiss and it didn't work. I do have several Jap OS versions like yours and they work great.:-!

I do like reps (design) but if I can get the same watch (even if it says another name on it ) for 1/2 price I will go for it. ;-) I also won't feel like a phone with a fake watch. I feel it is Ok to wear a homage as I would never spend the ridiculous prices for some of the Fancy watch brands.

Steve


----------



## origo (Nov 24, 2007)

I have the "thousands" version.

It had some kind of textile fiber stuck to the inside of the glassback. I opend it today and removed it.
Apart from that i really like this watch.


----------



## xxlbeerz (Aug 21, 2009)

Where do you guys order these? I don't see these models on ebay...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

xxlbeerz said:


> Where do you guys order these? I don't see these models on ebay...


Search eBay under ' 50mm ' . Good luck. :-!


----------



## roo7 (Jun 21, 2009)

I just received my Parnis 50mm, Russian Diver HOMAGE :-!

Photos always a must, so here you go, quick snaps with my mobile phone camera.

Wrist shot









Quick comparison with a Poljot 35mm that I was suppose to wear today.









I shall post more photos when I get back home after work.


----------

